# Broke my foot... yea i messed up



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

cool story bro


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

C.B. said:


> cool story bro


Gonna have to second that frame of mind.


----------



## Gibbo88 (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Then NickCap did something stupid.


No surprises there.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks guys for the support!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Literally*


----------

